# جامعة الزقازيق > التعليم المفتوح > الفرقة الثانية >  ماهية التضامن بين المساهمين فى الجريمة

## ابراهيم مطاوع

تحية للدكتورة شيماء عطا الله واعلن امتنانى واطلب ايضا اجابة السؤال التالى:-
ماهية التضامن بين المساهمين فى الجريمة والنتائج المترتبة عليها؟

----------


## عرفة الصعيدى

*لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له ,له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو رب العرش العظيم*

----------


## عرفة الصعيدى

*لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له ,له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو رب العرش العظيم*

----------


## sayedseed

احسنت موضوع رائع 
بالتوفيق

----------

